# 1st race between a plane and motorcycle in USA



## filmonger (Jan 2, 2015)

From the 1911 Bicycling world & motorcycle review

Very Cool - planes must have been very slow back then!


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 2, 2015)

such a interesting time,everything was new then with motorized land and air machines


----------



## Duchess (Jan 2, 2015)

The Collings Foundation does Old Time races every summer—brass era electric, gas, and steam cars against a horse; a Bleriot XI (with a more modern engine) against a horse; and I think there was a runner and a TOC bike as part of one of the races at some point.


----------

